# Cool Summer Nights at Aquaventure



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This event is held on the First Thursday of every month and the next one is this Thursday, 3rd June 2010. Looks like something fun for the family so thought I'd share with everyone on the forum. I'll be taking my 2 and a half year old as well! 
Closest thing to a Brazilian carnival for the time being! 

Cool Summer Nights - Time Out Dubai

Atlantis The Palm - Cool Summer Nights


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh  Have fun. I shall of course be working. Good job letting everyone know about that!


----------

